# Circuit Breaker Directory Template?



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I used PhotoFiltre (free version) to do this.

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

You can easily create a custom one with PSP from scratch......

DM


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

I just use Excel and print it on full size sticker sheets from the office supply store.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I also use Excel
I just print up a new sheet & post it by the panel if something changes
You can put a up a sheet protector to slide the sheet in & protect it


----------



## McSteve (Dec 8, 2009)

Most of the panels at my current workplace are labeled with Excel, it seems popular for the purpose. You just need to adjust your column, row, and font sizes how you want them, and you can use different color text or backgrounds for different cells.


----------

